# Galaxy S4 missing Google Play



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I have a Galaxy S4 and went to download an app and my Google Play app is gone. Not only missing from the screen but I checked Steeings-Apps-All and it's not there. I've used it in the past but don't know when it went away.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Bronxiniowa (Apr 14, 2013)

My S4 has numerous standalone Google Play apps: Play Music, Play Books, etc.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Mine does too, there was one that was called Google Play and that was sort of the launching point. I could access all of those from the one app.

I just found it odd that it's gone now.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Is there not a link at the top of app drawer like stock Android?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

"Play Store".


----------

